# sig pricing issues



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

I recently shot a sig sauer P226 and loved it. I had a little problem with the pricing issues. $750 was a problem for me. Is there anywhere that sells it around $500.


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

The Sig 226 is rock solid. Lots of my LEO friends swear by it. I would recommend buying a good used one via 1) gunbroker.com, or 2) a local dealer who caters to LEOs, because there's probably a few good used ones on consignment as officers trade up or whatever.

There around, just have to look a bit.

Good luck.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I would also recommend an used LE trade-in. I purchased an used LE 229 (the smaller version) for $500.00. No way would I buy a NIB SigSauer at their prices.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

A cheaper alternative that might interest you are the used German P6's that are commonly priced about $349 or so. The P6 is a Sig 225, which is a single-stack 9mm. I have one that was purchased locally for $349 which included three mags, and it has proved to be an excellent and accurate shooter. Here is an example...
http://www.dansammo.com/firearms.asp

PhilR.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

super64 said:


> I recently shot a sig sauer P226 and loved it. I had a little problem with the pricing issues. $750 was a problem for me. Is there anywhere that sells it around $500.


Huh. Now I am confused. In one thread about Glock vs. HK vs. Beretta, you said price isn't an issue. But it is an issue for a SIG? 

In another thread, you said you are suddenly interested in a 1911, and have $650 to spend. But you only have $500 for a SIG? 

In yet two more threads, you are interested in a Glock, but in one you say you've shot Glocks "multiple times" and in the other you say you've only fired a Glock once. 

Do you want one pistol or a bunch of them, and what is your actual price limit? Help us understand!


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

My local gun store was telling me they get alot of rebuilt guns back from Sig certified by them an such he quoted me a price of 599.95 for a 226. Has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, they come in a red plastic box.


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

SigZagger said:


> Yes, they come in a red plastic box.


 Thanks, thats certainly something to consider if new is a bit pricey. Thats the way I may go.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Me thinks Mike scared him away....


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Huh. Now I am confused. In one thread about Glock vs. HK vs. Beretta, you said price isn't an issue. But it is an issue for a SIG?
> 
> In another thread, you said you are suddenly interested in a 1911, and have $650 to spend. But you only have $500 for a SIG?
> 
> ...


circumstances change


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> A cheaper alternative that might interest you are the used German P6's that are commonly priced about $349 or so. The P6 is a Sig 225, which is a single-stack 9mm. I have one that was purchased locally for $349 which included three mags, and it has proved to be an excellent and accurate shooter. Here is an example...
> http://www.dansammo.com/firearms.asp
> 
> PhilR.


....... hmmmmmmmmm :mrgreen: 
Might be a good way for a very budgeted newbie like myself to step up into a good (but used) Sig.

Any references in here from anyone that's gone with one of their P6's?

.. and I promise I'll search.. noticed sometimes in here just searching on model#'s like "92F" or similar doesn't pull anything.. odd.. as I know the numbers I've been putting in do indeed have TONs of discussion.


----------

